# 1st Annual Dayton OH, ho swap meet and ss race June 14th



## wrightbrigade (Apr 18, 2008)

The Dayton Slot Car Club presents the 1st Annual Dayton Ohio HO swap meet and ss TJET race June 14th. The schedule so far is doors open at 8am. The race start time will be between 11am and 1 pm depending on turnout. There will be plenty of track time. We will have a qualifying race, move up mains, 2 minute heats. Format is FRAY/VHORS.
We will post Hotel, directions, phone numbers etc. soon 

1. Alan Van Doran + table
2. Lance Van Doran
3. Adam Wright
4. Ken Ott
5. Paul Hamm
6. Mike Stuchel
7. Joe Murray + table
8. Kevin Bacher
9. Cody Bacher
10.Dan Prows
11.Marty Ruiz + table
12.Greg Carpenter
13.Gary Butner
14.Chris Abston


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Any more updates?

Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*Dayton Area Slot Show Info*

:wave:

Here you go Marty/All.....hope to see you there!!!

1st Dayton Slot Car Racing Club Show & Swap Meet. 100% Slot cars. You're also invited to participate in our T-Jet race following the show. 

WHEN: June 21st 2008 
TIME: 10:00am-3:00pm
WHERE: T/R Motorplex Slot Car Racing & Hobbies, 43 South Main Street Miamisburg, Ohio 45342

7:00am – Vendor/Dealer set up. Tables $25.00 each 
9:00am - Doors open for early birds $10.00 
9:30am - T-Jet Building Seminar with Adam Wright 
10:00am- Doors open to general public- Adults $5.00 Under 12 free. Food, Snacks and Drink will be available – prices vary 
10:30am - Mid Ohio Road Course opens for practice 
Noon - Drawing for custom T/R Motorplex and Dayton Slot Car Racing Club slot cars. These custom bodies are one of a kind for your collection! Each will come with a stock t-jet or JL 500 chassis. You will receive a ticket at the door for the drawing. 
1:00pm - Cars need to be in the Tech area 
1:30pm - Qualifying begins 
2:30pm - Racing starts with heats based on where you qualified followed with bump ups to the main 
3:00pm- Show ends

T-jet racers see our website at www.daytonslots.com for information and rules 

Please contact Paul Hamm for registration and payment.
Email: [email protected] or call me at 937-271-0076


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I need a table..
DRAGjet


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*a couple more drivers*

Robert Penn and Travis Prince are coming with me.
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SHOW IS 21 JUNE.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

See everyone tomorrow!!!!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> See everyone tomorrow!!!!
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Sorry, not me. I have to go out of town.

Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Got 2 nice t-jets off johnny for a good price,sales were slow so I left early to be with my son,maybe if it happens again..more buyers will show up instead of racers.Oh,got a HOD Camaro with tuff ones chassis for 20.00
DRAGjet


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Chis, you left about an hour to early, there was a nice little sales rush.....BTW, I sent you a customer looking for those Speciality chassis Dragsters you had out (if you still have them).

I thought it was a great little (first time) show that will continue to grow assuming they continue to have it (and get the dates right) several folks showed up last weekend, (note original post date on this very thread).....nice mix of racers/collectors. I bought a few things at good prices for resale as well. If you have never been to T/R Motorplex just south of Dayton, OH....you simply must check out (upstairs) the Mid-Ohio sports car course in HO.......excellent, use of production plastic track!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I just felt terrible Johnny,I cant wait to get surgery done.I still have tons of the dragsters left.
Christian


----------

